# Celestra and Audio Development



## Audi_SQ4 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello fellow DIYers.... I have been gone for a while, new job and life taking priority... During this time... Unfortunately, my little Acura with the Sinfoni system died.... The transmission broke and I decided it just didn't make fiscal sense to repair it. So away it went and the sound system was sold to a new owner in Las Vegas. 

As a result, I picked up a new vehicle.... A Silver Audi A4... ABSOLUTELY LOVE this car !!!

For the longest, I decided... No aftermarket audio system.... Just enjoy the car.... 

Well you can imagine how long that lasted... LOL...

While I have enjoyed the Sinfoni equipment and had a great deal of experience with the brand over the years... I wanted something new, different....

Enter two brands.... Audio Development and Celestra.... One I have used in the past... One I've always wanted to ....

As of this writing, these products have not been installed... But have been tested in vehicle... Once I get the Audi system installed... I'll post a build log and provide my final thoughts...

Anyway, on to the Audio Development (AD) speakers.... I contacted the AD distributor, Audio Excellent, to discuss his suggestions for the Audi given the OEM locations. Dash mid-range and of course door mounted midbass. 

For the dash locations, we settled on the ESA plates... These are top line quality speakers that have been integrated into a teardrop shaped plate.... 




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Dang those are nice, how much are those amps


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

I think Emilios has a future career as a hand model. LOL

If my current front stage melts down, those plates (or at least those same drivers) are on the short list to replace my e430s and Sinfoni tweeters. I’m most likely keeping the AD ESA Bass 6.5s forever.


----------



## RVA_LVER (Apr 28, 2016)

TomT said:


> I think Emilios has a future career as a hand model. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> If my current front stage melts down, those plates (or at least those same drivers) are on the short list to replace my e430s and Sinfoni tweeters. I’m most likely keeping the AD ESA Bass 6.5s forever.




Tom, are those ESA 6.5’s the best 6.5’s you ever ran? Wanting to keep them forever seems to say so. I currently have Focal Utopia RC-165w’s but was thinking about getting some ZR800’s because I would like more midbass authority. I’m currently running the Focals with a 80hz 12db butterworth high pass, along with them being eq’d down considerably below the curve once it drops below 45hz. Id like not to do that. I wish I had a driver that I could high pass at 60hz with a 12db slope. I know I could do this with the ZR800’s from what I understand so far, but is the ESA Bass Drivers capable of this as well? They would be getting 150-200w each. 

Sorry to highjack thread. My other consideration is the W800neo’s, but if I can avoid going bigger than a 6.5 in my doors, that would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offtime (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice amp guts pictures lol 

Wish I could have a peek on those caps specifications


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Any more info available on these ESA plates? How big are they? It's tough to tell from the pic!

Thanks


----------



## pomo528ta (Aug 10, 2018)

Who are selling pre-owned Celestra Va AMP?


----------



## pomo528ta (Aug 10, 2018)

Audi_SQ4 said:


> Hello fellow DIYers.... I have been gone for a while, new job and life taking priority... During this time... Unfortunately, my little Acura with the Sinfoni system died.... The transmission broke and I decided it just didn't make fiscal sense to repair it. So away it went and the sound system was sold to a new owner in Las Vegas.
> 
> As a result, I picked up a new vehicle.... A Silver Audi A4... ABSOLUTELY LOVE this car !!!
> 
> ...


can you PM me your email address?


----------

